# more rain, more floods.....



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Due to the heavy rain, floods and high winds here, my internet is playing up, so I might not be around very much until this all sorts itself out! could be a good few days I think.


Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Due to the heavy rain, floods and high winds here, my internet is playing up, so I might not be around very much until this all sorts itself out! could be a good few days I think.
> 
> 
> Jo xxxx


Snowing here for the nth time this winter Jo.
Here's another Spanish saying for you
*Año de nieves, año de bienes*. If it's a snowy winter it'll be a good year money wise.  That's ye olde Spanish wisdom for you!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My internet and electricity seems to be coming and going!! The really annoying thing is that my husband landed at Málaga this morning and I cant get out to pick him up and he cant get across this damn river to get in. so at the mo he's having a coffee or ten in town with "Sparkplug" from the forum and they're trying to formulate a plan! Sparkplug is an expert "offroader" and thought he would be able to help get mr. jojo across the river in his big landrover thing but even that cant get across!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> My internet and electricity seems to be coming and going!! The really annoying thing is that my husband landed at Málaga this morning and I cant get out to pick him up and he cant get across this damn river to get in. so at the mo he's having a coffee or ten in town with "Sparkplug" from the forum and they're trying to formulate a plan! Sparkplug is an expert "offroader" and thought he would be able to help get mr. jojo across the river in his big landrover thing but even that cant get across!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


jeez - you really are getting it this year down there!!

& up there PW

it's really windy here with rain forecast again


will you be moving before next winter then jojo?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> jeez - you really are getting it this year down there!!
> 
> & up there PW
> 
> ...



Its not normally this bad tho - right???? Before we moved here we asked the neighbours about the "dry river bed" next to the road and they said that in the 7 years they'd been here it had never been more than a trickle!!!!!!? :confused2::boxing:

Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Its not normally this bad tho - right???? Before we moved here we asked the neighbours about the "dry river bed" next to the road and they said that in the 7 years they'd been here it had never been more than a trickle!!!!!!? :confused2::boxing:
> 
> Jo xxxx


I must say you're being very philosofical about all this Jojo. I'd be tearing my hair out! Have you got the Ayuntamiento in on this?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I must say you're being very philosofical about all this Jojo. I'd be tearing my hair out! Have you got the Ayuntamiento in on this?


 I did think about it after you mentioned it, but TBH, I think my ayuntamiento has enough problems with the state of the roads, landslides etc at the mo (The roads in and around Alhaurin de la Torre are a real mess, some have vanished altogether!!!) without having to worry about my little piece of Spain. Altho they did send a digger down here to scrape the mud track further down and to clear the debris and mud after the last flood! At least the internet and electricity are holding out this time and I have my trusty gas fire and a spare bottle - and more importantly I HAVE CIGARETTES!!!

Jo XXXX


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Due to the heavy rain, floods and high winds here, my internet is playing up, so I might not be around very much until this all sorts itself out! could be a good few days I think.
> 
> 
> Jo xxxx


Hell's teeth!..... flooded again! Jeez, you've copped it this winter ( you and a lot of southern Spain from all reports) At least back here in the UK it's just cold, grey & damp....... as if it would be anything else



Doggy
p.s. What do I think of the weather?........er......... this:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> Hell's teeth!..... flooded again! Jeez, you've copped it this winter ( you and a lot of southern Spain from all reports) At least back here in the UK it's just cold, grey & damp....... as if it would be anything else
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They made all that fuss in the British media about Madeira and the same thing has been going on along the costa del sol and granada and is happening yet again, but I doubt it'll be mentioned!!!

That little avatar has got to go doggy!!! Altho yes, it sums up how I feel about "sunny Spain" right now!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

"Mr. jojo" has finally got thru the river and is here! Armed with extra food supplies!!! Well done Sparkplug and thankyou! The river had dropped just enough for the landrover to get thru, altho the rain has got heavy again now - we could be stuck in here for a while!

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

jojo said:


> Its not normally this bad tho - right???? Before we moved here we asked the neighbours about the "dry river bed" next to the road and they said that in the 7 years they'd been here it had never been more than a trickle!!!!!!? :confused2::boxing:
> 
> Jo xxxx


Actually last year we had more rain than we'd ever seen in 7 yrs. & this year every one else is getting it but we've only had about 4 days since xmas. It was promised for today & tomorrow but apart from a shower during the night it's been dry as a bone today but cloudy. Normally here in Lorca, we only get rain the last week in september & around easter. Apparently flooding comes around approx. every 20 + years. The last time they were flooded here was 1989 so If we're not this year then possibly next.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Snowing here for the nth time this winter Jo.
> Here's another Spanish saying for you
> *Año de nieves, año de bienes*. If it's a snowy winter it'll be a good year money wise.  That's ye olde Spanish wisdom for you!


I was just thinking about this & the last time it snowed here in 2005, ( 1st. time it settled on the ground here for 22 years) the money bit came true. Send me some snow!!!!!!!


----------



## adiep (Jan 10, 2010)

no wonder... The deluge continues. Surinenglish.com


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

And there's no rain today either & now the sun is coming out !! All my spanish neighbours here say that the forecast of rain is just to give them hope that we will not have to use irrigation water but the rain rarely ever comes.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> And there's no rain today either & now the sun is coming out !! All my spanish neighbours here say that the forecast of rain is just to give them hope that we will not have to use irrigation water but the rain rarely ever comes.


Well its raining here - AGAIN!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Who ever said "The Rain in Spain falls mainly on the Plain" had never lived here. 

Most weeks since the beginning of December have seen at least two days of rain sometimes as many as seven (sometimes it seems like more!) and if the rain doesn't actually fall, the clouds come down in the valley and everything drips so it might as well be raining!

One of the penalties of living in the mountains, but I wouldn't change it for the world!

Please can we have a smiley with an umbrella?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> I was just thinking about this & the last time it snowed here in 2005, ( 1st. time it settled on the ground here for 22 years) the money bit came true. Send me some snow!!!!!!!


 If you can guarantee the money, no problem!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Guess what? It's raining again! 

A fair sized chunk of road has collapsed and fallen down one of the hillsides and it looks as though it won't be long before the rest of that stretch of road follows.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> Guess what? It's raining again!
> 
> A fair sized chunk of road has collapsed and fallen down one of the hillsides and it looks as though it won't be long before the rest of that stretch of road follows.


 Its quite worrying really isnt it. We have a fair few roads around our way where they have started to do the repairs, only to have yet more rain and landslides, destroying what they've started and even more new damaged areas! It cant be good for their finances. The major expansion at Málaga airport is underwater too, so thats gonna mess up their timetable and budget


Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Have hosted a Golf weekend for my old UK golf society Saturday & Sunday. Played Oliva Nova on Saturday and escaped the rain, Bonalba (Alicante) Sunday and we got quite damp on the back 9. I thought we were pretty lucky to get away with it though as the forecast had been terrible rain for the whole weekend


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Well this morning, altho there are some big black clouds around, the sun seems to be breaking thru and at this precise moment, it is sunny!!??!!! I'm not sure it'll stay like this for long, but its lovely to see it

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

On the radio this morning, Tom said he never thought it would come to this that the major headline of the day is that it will not rain today! We wait and see!

But he didn't say anything about snow. Blue sky, sunshine and bl**dy freezing!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> On the radio this morning, Tom said he never thought it would come to this that the major headline of the day is that it will not rain today! We wait and see!
> 
> But he didn't say anything about snow. Blue sky, sunshine and bl**dy freezing!



On the radio here this morning, they announced that there is no more rain now for the foreseeable future!???????? Hhhmmmm....

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> On the radio here this morning, they announced that there is no more rain now for the foreseeable future!???????? Hhhmmmm....
> 
> Jo xxx




Its snowing in Majorca today.

Maiden


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> On the radio here this morning, they announced that there is no more rain now for the foreseeable future!???????? Hhhmmmm....
> 
> Jo xxx


That probably means about three days then...  It has been dry and sunny here but very cold (for the CDS) one minute then very hot the next and got the heating back on at night but it is only March. 

Caz.I


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

The weather in Spain is so freaky at the moment; I've never known it to be so wet.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

It certainly has been a bit mental. Does this mean though that we're in for a helluva summer though??


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Tallulah said:


> It certainly has been a bit mental. Does this mean though that we're in for a helluva summer though??


What like the temp. might go above last years 46c in the shade ? I'll be able to take my jumper off then.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> What like the temp. might go above last years 46c in the shade ? I'll be able to take my jumper off then.


I'm keeping my fingers crossed to be out of these thermals soon Gus!!

We were picnic-ing on the beach in Jan and Feb last year here - on the local news channel they were showing those hardened Gallegos who with only a glimpse of sunshine (albeit very cold temps) were braving the waves. Nutters!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its actually hard to imagine how hot it gets in the summer. I got into my car this morning and could hardly touch the steering wheel it was so cold, put the heater on and tried to remember that in the summer the steering wheel was too hot to touch, the seat was too hot to sit on - sweaty wet bum by the time I had to get out of it. And having to come into the house to cool down - it doesnt ssem possible right now does it!!??

That all said, it seems to be a beautiful sunny day today, albeit a tad chilly - so far???

Jo xxxx


----------

